# Pompano???'s



## CoryMcC (Feb 28, 2016)

Going to fish the beach today and wondering if pomp will bite in the rough surf??
I'll give it a try & judge myself but any tips would be killer!?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Rough surf is one of the best times to fish for them. When the waves crash on the sand bars it stirs everything up and gets them feeding. The waves crush the sand fleas, crabs and other foods out there so its basically a buffet for them. In my personal opinion when the surf is rough I make sure to have bigger pink or orange beads or floats next to my hooks so they stick out in the dirty rough water. It seems to catch the pompanos eye more. Good luck


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

I surf fish a lot and I don't even go anymore unless it's a good size surf and murky water. I seem to have the best luck with 1/0 hooks and nothing else, though most like floats. Just go! Also, have plenty of weight options with high surf/current.


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

the water temp should be good and better everyday


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Simonj31 said:


> I surf fish a lot and I don't even go anymore unless it's a good size surf and murky water. I seem to have the best luck with 1/0 hooks and nothing else, though most like floats. Just go! Also, have plenty of weight options with high surf/current.


I had 4 oz pyramids yesterday that seemed to do ok. It still shifted westward some, but stayed out and tense all day.


----------



## CoryMcC (Feb 28, 2016)

1 pin fish! No luck, its pretty rough out there. I could hardly get my line past the breakers. A 3oz was holding up but not a 2oz & then the STORM came!! I'm gonna give it another try after it passes. I want some Pompano!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cory, check your messages


----------



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

*Pompano*

Here's a link for Pompano 
http://fishingdestinguide.com/FISH-POMPANO.html

Their site http://fishingdestinguide.com
has great info


----------

